
What are radiological deep learning models actually learning? - kevinjli
https://medium.com/@jrzech/what-are-radiological-deep-learning-models-actually-learning-f97a546c5b98
======
kofejnik
tl;dr: CNN-based models learn to use scanner model and other external data to
bias predictions (e.g., portable scanner correlates with higher likelihood of
pneumonia)

